# Agdia virus test kits



## papheteer (Jun 6, 2013)

I am thinking of buying some of these. What type should i get when testing paphs? Any tips? Thanks!


----------



## reivilos (Jun 6, 2013)

They've got an 'orchid test', but I'm not sure it's suitable for paph. If I were you I'd skim through the forum for the most common viruses first.


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 6, 2013)

The only ones I used are "Orchid test' (CymMV and ORSV)and I use them for all orchids (including Paphs and Phrags).

And yes I've found virus on slipper orchids with Immunostrip


----------



## papheteer (Jun 6, 2013)

Thanks, guys!


----------

